# Picking the ball clean off wet fairways



## Wolfman (Feb 16, 2013)

Any tips to hit irons clean off wet fairways

Should i move my ball forward slightly ?

Played today and the wet fairways were killing my distance but my colleague was picking them off the fairway clean


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2013)

Personally dont think you should be trying to pick them clean, just make sure you hit the little ball before you hit the big ball, if anything move the ball back an inch in your stance, moving it forward will make you more likely to hit ground before ball


----------



## Lump (Feb 16, 2013)

Wolfman said:



			Any tips to hit irons clean off wet fairways

Should i move my ball forward slightly ?

Played today and the wet fairways were killing my distance but my colleague was picking them off the fairway clean
		
Click to expand...

The simple answer... hit the ball first.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2013)

Would suggest you don't try to dramatically alter your ball-striking simply to suit unusual conditions. Just take an extra club!

Pickers possibly have benefit from such conditions in the same way short hitters are likely to benefit from forward tees. 

Roll on Spring and hosepipe bans!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just hit it normally, ball then turf, or you'll end up flicking at it. Not good.


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2013)

Or purchase some lofted fairway woods, my 9 wood is great from the clag!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure why people try to pick it clean from the fairway. I just hit it like in summer and strike the ball then turf, if you are doing that then you will not have any problems. If like me you are someone who normally takes a fair sized divot then to stop doing it you are going to have to change your swing and I do not see the point in that.

The thing that I do notice in people in this weather is how the soggy ground shows a failing in their swing and they are catching the ball turf just before the ball, which in summer is fine as the club is not going to dig in.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 17, 2013)

If its that wet it founds like the course should be closed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2013)

Compress down like normal. Hit off a sodden practice field this weekend and when I put a proper swing on it it flew like normal


----------



## JustOne (Feb 17, 2013)

Just stand a bit taller or grip down 1/2 an inch to allow for your feet sinking in the squidge 

Don't change your swing.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 17, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Not sure why people try to pick it clean from the fairway. I just hit it like in summer and strike the ball then turf, if you are doing that then you will not have any problems. If like me you are someone who normally takes a fair sized divot then to stop doing it you are going to have to change your swing and I do not see the point in that.

The thing that I do notice in people in this weather is how the soggy ground shows a failing in their swing and they are catching the ball turf just before the ball, which in summer is fine as the club is not going to dig in.
		
Click to expand...

Good post Adey. :thup:


----------

